# Just how "synthetic" is your "full synthetic?"



## poodok (Apr 24, 2014)

Sooo their is no way for the consumer to find out if the oil they are using begins with group III base stock?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Interesting article. I tend to agree that the term "synthetic" has been corrupted. I'm still conflicted on what these oils really are and how good they are. The '03 Mazda Protoge5 in our garage has 91K miles on the clock and has used Mobil1 10W-30 in the engine for 88K of those miles. The engine still uses no discernable oil during the regular 10K mile OCIs. Not sure why the oil is no longer as good as it once was. Same experience with a '97 Civic and 106K miles. The '13 Honda Civic has an OLM and I'm following the warranty guidelines by changing the oil at the recommended 15% level (about 6,400 miles for our city driving) using the recommended 0W-20 Mobil1 oil. Not enough miles (13K+) to see wear issues, but again no oil usage during OCI. The two oils are about 5$ a quart here and readily available everywhere, so I no longer see them as the pricey alternative they were when I started using them in 1980. Would I use this oil in a 1.4L Cruze? Not likely.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

I remember my days working at an auto shop and customers thought synthetic blend was the best thing ever - not as expensive as full synthetic but better than dino oil. Truth is that there is (or at least was 8 years ago) little to no regulation on these marketing terms. Meaning that 1 drop of synthetic oil to regular dino oil and boom - its now a synthetic blend. 

Good article, thanks Xtreme!


----------

